# My rats don't want to get out of the cage!!



## noMoreFaith

Here's my problem: I have 2 females [Salem + Sabbath, on the rats section], which I bought about 11 days ago. Although they are tame (they sniff my hands, and they never peed on me when I first held them), I have trouble "bonding" with them. i keep reading about how affectionate rats are, and I do believe they are, but first of all mine don't want to go out of the cage-whenever I put them out they run scared to dark corners behind my bed etc, and then they hide in their nest box for a while. That way I can't train them or play with them-and secondly they are always hiding/sleeping in their nest box! is this normal? I don't know how to get them to like me, like having them play with me etc. I've already sent emails to some rat experts but none was in position of answering. Please give me some ideas! How can I get them to go out of the cage and bond with me-apart from taking treats from me?

PS: I've read that rats need about a month to adapt to their new surroundings, so is it just a matter of time? Or there's something wrong with my ratties?


----------



## ema-leigh

Nothing wrong with your ratties at all. They just need time to adjust. Dont forget only 11 days ago they were safe with their mom and siblings... now its just the two of them.. they are going to need time to adujst. Hold them for longer than 20 mins at a time, as they cant hold fear for longer than this. You could create a play pen for them, giving them only 1 place to hide, and the rest toys! They will come around! 

Did you get them from a petstore? Getting your rat from a breeder will ensure your babies are well handled and well adjusted! And also bred for temperment and health


----------



## VictorianVanity

I wouldn't be too concerned. They haven't had much time at all to get used to you. Typically it's taken our rats well over two weeks to really get comfortable with us. But don't let them run away from you all the time during out-time. Make it so you can get to them easily and handle them; that's the only way they'll learn. We tried letting our Penelope, who is extremely fearful, come around at her own pace and it just wasn't working. Like ema said, handle them for longer than 20 minutes at a time. Also, every time I pass their cage I go over and talk to them for a moment and reach in to lavish some attention or clean up whatever mess they've undoubtedly made; this has helped Penelope get used to me coming up and moving around close to her.


----------



## noMoreFaith

ema-leigh said:


> Nothing wrong with your ratties at all. They just need time to adjust. Dont forget only 11 days ago they were safe with their mom and siblings... now its just the two of them.. they are going to need time to adujst. Hold them for longer than 20 mins at a time, as they cant hold fear for longer than this. You could create a play pen for them, giving them only 1 place to hide, and the rest toys! They will come around!
> 
> Did you get them from a petstore? Getting your rat from a breeder will ensure your babies are well handled and well adjusted! And also bred for temperment and health


I got them from a petstore from someone who typically sells them as feeders (he has a reptile store too) but the specific ones I ordered are fancy rats. I don't think it depends on that, though. From the first time I saw them, they didn't seem neither scared of the crowd and animals nor sick. Regarding holding them for 20 minutes or so, though, I don't think I can do that-they keep running around, it's impossible for them to stay still :-\


----------



## VictorianVanity

Not ALL pet store rats are antisocial, but typically they come with their baggage.

You can try putting them in the pocket of your hoodie and walking around with them. You could also try a bonding pouch. They're very cheap, or super easy to make if you can sew even a little. We use this on Penelope and it's had great results.


----------



## clarry

They do run around a lot when they are little, exploring their new surroundings etc, Im sure you can find a way to keep them out for 20 minutes. I just got 2 babies, and my way of keeping them near me but so they can run around is on the sofa. Cover it with a blanket before incase of any trailing, then put their nest box at the bottom of the sofa, by your feet and cover yourselfup with another blanket or something. 
I doubt that your rats are always sleeping in their next box-remember they are nocturnal so wont get up till around 10-12 o clock, especially when they are babies. Id try and wait till they are awake and then get them out. 

I dont know about other people but I dont free range my rats in large spaces until they are comfortable with me in a small space first, such as the sofa, or on my bed. Ive found that having a cover over me and them has helped aswell as they like the dark  

I think if you sit with them in their next box they will venture out after a while, they are too nosey! lol


----------



## noMoreFaith

hey, thanks for the replies! they seem to be getting better today, i just opened their cage and they both came out to eat yogurt from my fingers (by the way, is yogurt harmful for rats on a daily basis?) Now i'll have to try sitting with them with a cover-each time I pick them up they get out of my hands :-\


----------



## hshelton

clarry said:


> I dont know about other people but I dont free range my rats in large spaces until they are comfortable with me in a small space first, such as the sofa, or on my bed


i do the same thing, especially for when we go outside to play, which, btw, i dont recommend if they are the tiniest bit scared of you or dont come when you call their name


----------



## ema-leigh

A fancy rat is the exact same thing as a feeder rat, rescue rat or dumbo/jumbo rat. 

I agree, not all pet store rats are anti social... but not alot of care has gone into getting them well adjusted. If a rat accepts a situation after 20 mins, then they got used to the petstores crowds + noise fairly quickly. Especially if they were born there. 

And I wouldnt recommend giving yoghurt on a daily basis (unless your giving very tiny amounts). Especially if your not using a sugar free one. I give it as a treat about once a week, an organic pro-biotic sugar free one.


----------



## noMoreFaith

yesterday, i let Sabbath out and she did sit in my lap as I was stroking her and she licked my hand..it was the first time one of them did such a thing...unfortunately, 1 hour ago I had Salem (the other one) in my hands while moving around, and she peed and pooed on me...really gross!! :-X How can I prevent this from happening again...and still, I want to train them but they keep moving around, they don't pay attention to me...on the other hand I remember reading that females are easier to train than males...any help please??


----------



## flox

noMoreFaith said:


> unfortunately, 1 hour ago I had Salem (the other one) in my hands while moving around, and she peed and pooed on me...really gross!! :-X How can I prevent this from happening again...


That may be asking a little much  I've found as they get older, they're less likely to poop outside the cage, but males will happily 'claim' everything, and I've had more than one female that liked to leave a happy little trail behind her. That may be something you have to train yourself to get used to 

As for the rest, time, time and more time. Mine won't even sit still, and I had sooo many plans for training! I never trained a rat before, but had plenty, so I was very excited to try - but it's got to be done at their pace. You can't force them to be more interested in you than the thousand other things they have to investigate RIGHT NOW, but eventually they'll notice you exist!


----------



## Boucher33

I'm having a similar problem with my male rat. I bought a rat a week ago from the local pet store. I only bought one because I wouldn't be allowed into my father's house if I had two (I had to push pretty hard to be allowed to have one). I was careful in letting him get adjusted to his cage and I slowly interacted with him. Things seemed positive as the second night I had him he fell asleep on my lap. However, it seems that as he grows more and more comfortable with his cage and surroundings, he is less friendly with me. He never bites, but he never shows affection, and only runs when I try and pet him (he never did this the first few days). He gets about 3-4 hours of free range time a day, where I try and interact with him, but he just won't have any of it from me. I recently tried having him free range on my bed with very little on it, yet once again he refused to stay still. When I managed to pet him, he only let me do so for a brief minute or two, before finding another spot. He licks me a decent bit, however I'm unsure if it's affection or not. He's 6 months old, so he should be past the hyper active baby stage, right?

I bought him to be a loving lap pet, and he's anything but. I've read a lot about rats supposedly being good pets, but if he won't allow me to show him love, then what's the point in having him? I even tried the hoody trick, and he would continuously jump out of the hoody. I'm on the verge of just giving him back to the pet store and buying one from a breeder.

Is it me, or did I just pick a loser?


----------



## VictorianVanity

A week is a very short period of time; it's been over a month and we're still trying to properly socialize our most difficult girl. And he's still young. In fact, at about 6 months I believe he's just coming into his hormones, which could account for a whole lot of crazy behavior. However, it just sounds like you're not giving him enough time to adjust. Especially because he's a lone rat, it will likely be even harder on him. Try feeding your little guy some baby food off a spoon, so he has to stay close to you to eat it. I would say giving him back to the pet store would be premature and kind of callous; not attacking you, but that's just my opinion. I know it can be frustrating when you first start out, but stick with the little guy.


----------



## Boucher33

I'm going to stick with it, for sure. I've got his cage next to me, and he's letting me pet him as we speak. However, I tried to scoop him out and onto my lap, and he stayed there for a minute or two and then crawled back into his cage. But, I'll stick with it and try the baby food.


----------



## noMoreFaith

Well for me it's much more difficult, since I've got 2 females...I'll just wait and see how it turns out...sometimes they look to be scared of me (like 2 days ago, they didn't even want to eat the treats I offered them, after the night I tried to carry them and peed on me) but now they seem better..I'm a little afraid of doing something wrong and losing their trust... :-\


----------



## ema-leigh

Boucher33, keeping a lone rat is cruel. The reason he doesnt want to interact with you is because hes anti social. He doesnt know how and most likely doesnt want to because hes unhappy/bored. No matter how much time you spend with him you cant make up for the wrestling and groomings of another rat. Especially at night, when he will be awake... your asleep, so he spends the majority of his 'awake time' alone. I would speak to your father and explain your rats behaviour will continue to worsen and living alone can also impact a rats health. Having two rats is no more work than keeping just one.

I agree with VictorianVanity, a week is not long enough for him to adjust to you and his new surroundings. If he trys to run away put his two front paws on your hand and raise his front half up slightly. This is a method I use to teach my rats to sit still, as I do demonstrations with children and they always want to pet them.


----------



## clarry

I'm not really one for commenting on things such as this and im not having a go but ema is right, if you couldnt get more than one rat you shouldnt really have got any at all. If your rat had a friend you would see a great increase in his happiness; I have a boy who we got from a rescue and had to neuter/ QT before putting him in with my girls, so hes been alone for about a month. Hes not living with them full time yet but after meeting them and playing with them everyday I can see a massive change in his happiness and when he comes out with me on his own he wants to play more and is really excited. Rats are like people socially, to keep one alone is almost like a person living alone without having any human contact.


----------



## Boucher33

Like I said, I most likely will get another one. I am unable to do so for two weeks however, due to finals. As of now, he seems much better. He grooms me nonstop, and has started sleeping on me. I simply altered the way he free ranges, allowing much more interaction between he and I. He seems very happy. He also has changed his sleeping patterns, like rats can do, to match mine. He's out of his cage about 8-9 hours of the day anyway. But he'll have a partner soon enough. 

My girlfriend had a pet rat who lived a full and healthy life being the only rat she owned. While I agree the seem to be better socially, I don't think it's neccessarily cruel or harsh if you only have one. At least, if you give them enough attention.


----------



## noMoreFaith

Regarding my 2 girls, Salem & Sabbath, things are going much better-they're not afraid anymore and in fact just now they were acting like crazy to get out again! They also lick my hands, climb on me...I also managed to tell them apart by their belly markings and now I'm teaching them their names! ;D


----------



## flox

I kept a single rat while I was at university, and I'd never do it again. Although I was sure she was happy at the time, you only have to see two rats together to know one alone is not living life to its full. They may never know what ithey're missing - but if we do, I think we have to be responsible for giving them the best we can, or not at all. If you can get another after your finals, that'd be great - claim it as an exam present 

I only wish I'd read as much about the benefits of keeping three rats before I got mine. Granted, there were only two boys in the litter, but I'll definitely look to getting some more to take the social pressure off, when I can size up my cage.


----------



## Beckiejade9876

Hi, try and buy a book on rats a little hunny. It seems like you have jumped in to save the two cuties without knowing much about there care, although they are small rats are a big commitment, they need lots of love and patience. You are a star from saving them from rats. Just pop to a pet shop and they should have a book. I am sure you will be a great owner, just stay patient and do a lot of reading x


----------



## Beckiejade9876

Not saving them from rats,
I meant the pet store


Beckiejade9876 said:


> Hi, try and buy a book on rats a little hunny. It seems like you have jumped in to save the two cuties without knowing much about there care, although they are small rats are a big commitment, they need lots of love and patience. You are a star from saving them from rats. Just pop to a pet shop and they should have a book. I am sure you will be a great owner, just stay patient and do a lot of reading x


----------



## Shadow <3

Just wanted to point out that this forum is from 2010.


----------



## Luke169

ema-leigh said:


> Nothing wrong with your ratties at all. They just need time to adjust. Dont forget only 11 days ago they were safe with their mom and siblings... now its just the two of them.. they are going to need time to adujst. Hold them for longer than 20 mins at a time, as they cant hold fear for longer than this. You could create a play pen for them, giving them only 1 place to hide, and the rest toys! They will come around!
> 
> Did you get them from a petstore? Getting your rat from a breeder will ensure your babies are well handled and well adjusted! And also bred for temperment and health


My rats do thw same and they are 8 months. Got them from a breeder.


----------



## ArkansasNTeddy

noMoreFaith said:


> Here's my problem: I have 2 females [Salem + Sabbath, on the rats section], which I bought about 11 days ago. Although they are tame (they sniff my hands, and they never peed on me when I first held them), I have trouble "bonding" with them. i keep reading about how affectionate rats are, and I do believe they are, but first of all mine don't want to go out of the cage-whenever I put them out they run scared to dark corners behind my bed etc, and then they hide in their nest box for a while. That way I can't train them or play with them-and secondly they are always hiding/sleeping in their nest box! is this normal? I don't know how to get them to like me, like having them play with me etc. I've already sent emails to some rat experts but none was in position of answering. Please give me some ideas! How can I get them to go out of the cage and bond with me-apart from taking treats from me?
> 
> PS: I've read that rats need about a month to adapt to their new surroundings, so is it just a matter of time? Or there's something wrong with my ratties?


Anytime you’re just sitting doing nothing bring them out one at a time and spend time with him. Make sure the only place they can hide is in your lap.


----------



## Enne




----------



## Fefe4life

noMoreFaith said:


> I got them from a petstore from someone who typically sells them as feeders (he has a reptile store too) but the specific ones I ordered are fancy rats. I don't think it depends on that, though. From the first time I saw them, they didn't seem neither scared of the crowd and animals nor sick. Regarding holding them for 20 minutes or so, though, I don't think I can do that-they keep running around, it's impossible for them to stay still :-\


Try to mayby rub them behind there ears and chin. I’m new at this as well. My Fefe has only been home 2 weeks and dosnt like to come to me or like me taking her out of her cage. But when she gets close enough to me during free time (on my bed) I just rub rub her ears and head and she slows down bit and lets me love her. Also all rats are obviously different but I hold Fefe in the shower and she calms right down. She freaks out for bit a scratches the **** out of me but I keep bringing her back to the nook I make with my arm Near my chest. When the water hits her she chills right out. I just massage her and twinkle water over her body. Not face right away. That’s took about 2 showers tyo introduce water to her face.


----------

